# Funny pipe



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Is there a difference between the different brands?

DIG, rainbird, irritol, hydro rain

Black, black with blue stripe


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Get the Hunter flex pipe. It's patented for a reason - the other pipes can't do what it can.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Get the Hunter flex pipe. It's patented for a reason - the other pipes can't do what it can.


makes sense, I dont need 100" of pipe anyway


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Hunter flex pipe. It's patented for a reason - the other pipes can't do what it can.
> ...


They're like $1.50 a piece and they have two articulating joints on them. You get a lot more flexibility.


----------

